# Has anyone heard from Herb lately?



## DianeH (Dec 30, 2005)

I've been trying to reach Herb and haven't had any luck.  Has anyone had contact with him lately?

Thanks 
Diane


----------



## ira g (Dec 30, 2005)

*Herb*

We heard that Herb passed away about a month ago. We were not able to confirm this but got it from another reseller in the timeshare industry. If it is true South African timeshares will never be the same.


----------



## Al D (Dec 31, 2005)

I tried to reach him to purchase a timeshare the other day. Heather took my call and info and proceeded to help me. When I asked about Herb, she said he passed away early in December. She and her husband will be taking over the business.

I'm going ahead with the purchase through her.

I'll report back how it turns out.

Al D


----------



## LisaH (Dec 31, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that. Anyone knows how old he was?


----------



## cdziuba (Dec 31, 2005)

I am greatly saddened by this news.  Herb sold us our SA years ago, and was such a delightful person to speak with and to do business with.  My heart goes out to his wife and family.


----------



## SciTchr (Dec 31, 2005)

*Herb*

I, too, am saddened to hear the news about Herb. We bought 2 timeshares (our first 2) from him 3 years ago. He was always so chipper and helpful whenever I called. Sad news.


----------



## magiroux (Dec 31, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear that Herb has passed away. He will be missed. My condolences to his family.


----------



## DianeH (Dec 31, 2005)

How shocking to hear of his passing.  He sold us all our timeshares and I always found him to be very patient with my oodles of questions.

I mailed him some documents the middle of November and had sent him 2 emails since concerning them. He hadn't replied which was unusual for him.

At this point I am just in sad-mode, but will have to email the company about the business we were conducting.

Who is Heather?

Thanks
Diane


----------



## martyap (Jan 1, 2006)

*New Contact*

Herb's wife, Bella,  sent me the new contact info:

Ross Duncan,  22681 Oak Grove Avenue,
#334,  Aliso Viejo, CA  92656
Phone no. and fax  949-305-2976


Diane............Try calling them re your matter.
No idea who Heather is unless it is Ross' wife

Marty


----------



## DianeH (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks Marty.  I'll call later this week when things quiet down.  This is just so sad.

Diane


----------



## Sandy (Jan 1, 2006)

Very sad to hear. 

It is something I have been thinking about.  When a person dies, and they are the one who is always on the internet. or blogging, or emailing, it is unlikely that the spouse/partner will be able to communicate the death to those individuals who "miss" the deceased's presence. 

I am glad that we at least got this sad news.  Perhaps there are others who have passed, and we never know why they disappeared.


----------



## hofftkmn (Jan 1, 2006)

Very sad news indeed. Herb sold us our first timeshare as well. He was delightful to talk to and very professional. His name comes up when we are vacationing at some beautiful resort we would have never dreamed of visiting before we bought, and "Thanks Herb" is what is said.


----------



## ehollin (Jan 1, 2006)

I join the others saddened to hear of Herb's passing; I am a timeshare newbie, and decided to take the plunge with a SA timeshare after doing some research following my return from vacation last winter.  We are going to experience our first trade next week at Grand Mayan Riviera Maya, which we obtained in a trade for a unit at Strand Pavillion purchased through Herb.  We also traded for a week in Hawaii next January.  I am still skeptical until we complete our visits, but our SA timeshare will have already paid for itself with these two trades.

Herb promptly returned my calls, patiently answered my many questions, and handled the transaction professionally and smoothly.  In an industry with a sometimes unsavory reputation, he was a breath of fresh air, and will be missed.

I hope his widow visits this board and sees the high regard many who dealt with Herb had for him.


----------



## marion10 (Jan 2, 2006)

Add a me too- Herb was always so pleasant on the phone and handled all our business in an ethical manner.


----------



## DianeH (Jan 2, 2006)

I think we should all send a 'thanks Herb'   together.  Thats what seems to be coming from all these responses to my original question.  

Diane


----------



## DianeH (Jan 3, 2006)

*Update*

I just spoke to Heather Duncan who is Ross Duncan's wife.  

Herb has been battling cancer for 2 years she said, and he was tired of the fight.

Just so sad.

Diane


----------



## DianeH (Jan 3, 2006)

*Update*

I just spoke to Heather Duncan who is Ross Duncan's wife.  

Herb has been battling cancer for 2 years she said, and he was tired of the fight.

Just so sad.

New contact email is www.timesharespecials@yahoo.com

Diane


----------



## pistonswallace (Jan 3, 2006)

*Will also miss Herb~*

I, too, will miss Herb. You could always count on him to have such a cheery spirit and go the extra mile to help~no matter what time you called him. He is going to be greatly missed and remembered and only hope to have his outlook on life ~


----------



## Skatduder (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh no. 

Great guy. Will miss you Herb.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jan 4, 2006)

I bought 2 SA weeks from Herb and was very pleased with the transactions. He was always quick to respond to e-mails and I never had any problems getting in touch with him. He was a very nice man and very pleasant to deal with. He will be missed.
Bernie


----------



## Rmelnyk (Jan 5, 2006)

Bought my SA from Herb...great transaction...always available...and also had all the asnwers...
Will miss you Herb!
R


----------



## jackio (Jan 6, 2006)

I, too, had an excellent experience buying from Herb.  He was patient and kind.  RIP.


----------



## Joe L (Jan 6, 2006)

I bought my Lowveld Lodge from Herb.  A great guy. R.I.P. Herbie


----------

